# Looking for more Avante Garde music



## gratefulshrink (Nov 10, 2012)

I listen to a wide variety of music (Jazz -- Late Coltrane, Ornette Coleman, Miles Davis circa 1968-75, Sun Ra; Psychedelic Rock -- Grateful Dead circa 1968-74; Hendrix; Pink Floyd circa 1969-77; World -- Indian Raga, Dhrupad Chant; Folk -- John Fahey; and "Classical" - Stokchausen, La Monte Young, Xenakis, Henry Flynt, Charmelagne Palestine, Carter, Arvo Part; to quickly give some reference points), but am always looking for Avante Garde that is as emotional as it is cerebral. 

Any recommendations?


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Takemitsu?


----------



## millionrainbows (Jun 23, 2012)

Terry Riley?


----------



## millionrainbows (Jun 23, 2012)

Samuel Barber?


----------



## Guest (Nov 18, 2012)

Now there's interesting. Takemitsu and Barber as "avant garde."

I guess it's not much different from Higdon and Pärt as contemporary, though avant garde is not quite as easy to finesse that way as contemporary is.

Anyway, as a human, I bring both my heart and my brain to everything I do. Whatever it is. I'm an integrated system. So I'd be hard pressed to recommend music that's both emotional and cerebral since those are two properties of myself, properties that I bring to every music I hear.

So hey, that's my recommendation. Keep listening to music. Lots of it.

Enjoy!


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

some guy said:


> Now there's interesting. Takemitsu and Barber as "avant garde."


Curious. Is there a reason you don't consider the Takemitsu piece (a concerto for five percussionists and orchestra from 1990) "avant garde"? If so, maybe you can supply a definition of "avant garde" so such errors can be avoided in the future. TIA!


----------



## gratefulshrink (Nov 10, 2012)

some guy said:


> Now there's interesting. Takemitsu and Barber as "avant garde."
> 
> I guess it's not much different from Higdon and Pärt as contemporary, though avant garde is not quite as easy to finesse that way as contemporary is.
> 
> ...


Don't get hung up on my phrase "emotional and cerebral", I'm just looking for recommendations, please.


----------



## gratefulshrink (Nov 10, 2012)

millionrainbows said:


> Terry Riley?


I listen to a lot of Riley. Reich and Morton Feldman as well.


----------



## Guest (Nov 18, 2012)

gratefulshrink said:


> Don't get hung up on my phrase "emotional and cerebral", I'm just looking for recommendations, please.


But I did give you a recommendation!


----------



## gratefulshrink (Nov 10, 2012)

some guy said:


> But I did give you a recommendation!


I am listening, some guy, and am asking for some new sounds. It gets hard to do all my "research" on my own


----------



## Guest (Nov 18, 2012)

KenOC said:


> Curious. Is there a reason you don't consider the Takemitsu piece (a concerto for five percussionists and orchestra from 1990) "avant garde"? If so, maybe you can supply a definition of "avant garde" so such errors can be avoided in the future. TIA!


Curiouser and curiouser.

Is there a reason you _do_ consider the Takemitsu piece from 1990 to be avant garde? Perhaps you could supply a definition of avant garde so we understand your choice better.

(The reference points in the OP were Stockhausen, La Monte Young, Xenakis, Henry Flynt, Charlemagne Palestine, Carter, and Arvo Pärt. A heterogeneous crowd, to be sure, and no indication as to which Pärt, early or late. But Stockhausen, Young, Flynt, Palestine at least would have suggested Lachenmann, Radigue, Bussotti, and Chopin (Henry) for starters. And perhaps Dimuzio, Oliveros, Globokar, and Kubisch for afters.)


----------



## Guest (Nov 18, 2012)

gratefulshrink said:


> I am listening, some guy, and am asking for some new sounds. It gets hard to do all my "research" on my own


Well, I guess we're different in that regard. It has never ever been anything but delightful to do all my "research" on my own. I mostly found that the things other people recommended to me were not as cool as the things I found on my own.

But if you want more than the eight I just mentioned to Mr. Ken, there, then sure, why not?

Penderecki (early), Mumma, Ashley, Ligeti, Cage, Cerha, Lopez (Francisco), Shields (Alice).

The easiest way to do this is by labels, you know. Kairos, Stradivarius times future, Erstwhile, Wergo, Neos, Col legno (as once was). Stuff like that. Metamkine, emprientes DIGITALes, Potlatch, sub rosa.

On youtube, the John 11 Inch channel is invaluable.

Good times there, shrink.


----------



## millionrainbows (Jun 23, 2012)

some guy said:


> Now there's interesting. Takemitsu and Barber as "avant garde."


His term, not mine. I responded more to his list:

(Jazz -- Late Coltrane, Ornette Coleman, Miles Davis circa 1968-75, Sun Ra; Psychedelic Rock -- Grateful Dead circa 1968-74; Hendrix; Pink Floyd circa 1969-77; World -- Indian Raga, Dhrupad Chant; Folk -- John Fahey; and "Classical" - Stokchausen, La Monte Young, Xenakis, Henry Flynt, Charmelagne Palestine, Carter, Arvo Part)

It's funny how "avante garde" can mean something so specific; that is rare. We usually see it used as a generalization to bash said music. I guess I just haven't seen the term used wihout distortion; I plead shell-shock.


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

some guy said:


> But I did give you a recommendation!


You are a master waffler: consider a career in political PR spin management. Your talents seem utterly wasted on the arts


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

KenOC said:


> Curious. Is there a reason you don't consider the Takemitsu piece (a concerto for five percussionists and orchestra from 1990) "avant garde"? If so, maybe you can supply a definition of "avant garde" so such errors can be avoided in the future. TIA!


Avant-garde is those who are / that which is at -- the very forefront of new developments: Takemitsu has never been 'avant-garde' but nicely modern Not that the OP, I believe, seeks only the avant-garde. Anything modern / contemporary / avant-garde -- classical, I think, might be welcome. In their day, Le Sacre du Printemp and Pierrot Lunaire (two I will be recommending if not already cited) were once, nearly one hundred years ago, 'avant-garde' and now they are not

Categorically, that little attitudinal comment is more about how tragically hip and informed that poster is vs. the same wishing to inform, teach, or deigning to make an actual contribution.... Wait, watch, and you can sort out 'that sort,' of which there are enough here, TC being a relatively 'open' forum 

I'll add to the thread later, wanting to make a list of composers, pieces, a few links, which is what is requested in the first place.... sigh.


----------



## Toddlertoddy (Sep 17, 2011)

Stockhausen, Xenakis, Ligeti, Corigliano, Penderecki, Ferneyhough, Berio, Ferrari, Crumb, Cage, Scelsi, Gubaidulina, among others


----------



## BurningDesire (Jul 15, 2012)

If we mean avant-garde as the "vanguard" of the arts, I'd take that to mean music that is pointing towards a next big advancement in the art of composition, and personally I'd see that as music that ignores or tears down the artificial (and elitist) walls separating various musical idioms, so-called eclectic music, or polystylism, or genre-defying music.


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

Classical music is essentially conservative. No matter how Modern or Contemporary, there is a structure element, a time element, that greatly restrains true avant garde.

My definition of avant garde is an artist primarily (not just his output) who walks the talk with no deviation at any moment in his/her life. That's extremely rare. It may even be impossible.


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

some guy said:


> Is there a reason you _do_ consider the Takemitsu piece from 1990 to be avant garde? Perhaps you could supply a definition of avant garde so we understand your choice better.


I don't hold myself out as any kind of authority on "avant-garde" music because I'm not. Just trying to be helpful by proposing the Takemitsu piece to the OP. Evidently the wrong thing to do!

Anyway, since I lack sufficient knowledge of the topic, I am unqualified and in fact unable to offer a definition. So I hope you will do the honors.

Added in edit: I see both PetrB and BurningDesire have essayed definitions. Thanks!


----------



## arpeggio (Oct 4, 2012)

I went through the posts and so far no one has mentioned Lutoslawski. Naxos has issued his complete orchestral music in eight (8?) cd's. A good start would be his _Third Symphony_.


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

I've taken wide latitude with 'avant-garde' -- that being what is in the most extreme forefront of new developments. There is fine music which was never 'avant-garde' (Takemitsu has already been named) which is still of this century and 'modern' or 'contemporary classical.' Other pieces from the past, including some from around one hundred years ago were 'avant-garde in their day but are no longer 'avant,' and to many still sound 'modern.'
I think you just want 'more' of a number of types, so that is what you'll have.

Georg Friedrich Haas ~ In Vain, for chamber ensemble of 24 players, completed in 2000. (imo, really beautiful)





Lucia Dlugoszewski ~ Fire Fragile Flight





Robert Moran ~ a beautiful (and 'important') piece, imo...
Requiem, Chant du Cygne, for four Choruses and four Chamber Ensembles (1990).





Morton Feldman ~
Piano and String Quartet




Crippled Symmetry





Michael Gordon ~ Decasia





















Olivier Messiaen ~ women's chorus, orchestra, with Ondes Martinot....
Trois petites liturgies de la présence divine 













Turangalila Symphony ~ huge orchestra, piano, ondes martinot





Elliott Carter ~ 
A symphony of three orchestras




A mirror on which to dwell ~ for soprano and chamber ensemble (link is 1 of 2)





Beat Furrer ~ piano concerto





Brewaeys: "OBAN" (nice one...)





Conservative contemporary, the only thing slightly unusual (re: avant-garde, that is) is the six-string electric violin as the concerto's soloist - I think you'll like this piece.
John Adams ~ Dharma at Big Sur, for orchestra and six-string electric violin.









I'll add more to this later, or do another entry. This should be enough, for starters, to keep you busy and off the streets for a while...


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

KenOC said:


> I don't hold myself out as any kind of authority on "avant-garde" music because I'm not. Just trying to be helpful by proposing the Takemitsu piece to the OP. Evidently the wrong thing to do!
> 
> Anyway, since I lack sufficient knowledge of the topic, I am unqualified and in fact unable to offer a definition. So I hope you will do the honors.
> 
> Added in edit: I see both PetrB and BurningDesire have essayed definitions. Thanks!


It would be remiss to omit Takemitsu  I think in this case the casual use / misuse simply means, 'not that old Brahms Stuff, and maybe not the Barber Adagio for Strings or Copland'

So, recommendations, dude. *Oh boy, it is another TC list!*


----------



## BurningDesire (Jul 15, 2012)

if you enjoy Stockhausen, you'll want to check out some of the later composers he influenced heavily, like Bjork and Richard D. James (Aphex Twin)


----------



## gratefulshrink (Nov 10, 2012)

some guy said:


> Well, I guess we're different in that regard. It has never ever been anything but delightful to do all my "research" on my own. I mostly found that the things other people recommended to me were not as cool as the things I found on my own.


Really? While I love "discovering" new sounds on my own, getting ideas from others (whose tastes are similar to mine, and whose opinions I trust), can be quite helpful.



some guy said:


> Penderecki (early), Mumma, Ashley, Ligeti, Cage, Cerha, Lopez (Francisco), Shields (Alice).
> 
> The easiest way to do this is by labels, you know. Kairos, Stradivarius times future, Erstwhile, Wergo, Neos, Col legno (as once was). Stuff like that. Metamkine, emprientes DIGITALes, Potlatch, sub rosa.


Hey, but thanks, I'll look into some of those names I don't know. And you're right, the label-method has worked for me in other genres of music.


----------



## arpeggio (Oct 4, 2012)

*Wolfgang Rihm*

Although I am not a fan of his music what do you guys think of Wolfgang Rihm?


----------



## gratefulshrink (Nov 10, 2012)

PetrB said:


> I've taken wide latitude with 'avant-garde' -- that being what is in the most extreme forefront of new developments. There is fine music which was never 'avant-garde' (Takemitsu has already been named) which is still of this century and 'modern' or 'contemporary classical.' Other pieces from the past, including some from around one hundred years ago were 'avant-garde in their day but are no longer 'avant,' and to many still sound 'modern.'
> I think you just want 'more' of a number of types, so that is what you'll have.
> 
> .


thanks for all the suggestions.


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

zip nada, Sorry, computer slow and choking / jamming


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

arpeggio said:


> Although I am not a fan of his music what do you guys think of Wolfgang Rihm?


Awesome.........


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

BurningDesire said:


> if you enjoy Stockhausen, you'll want to check out some of the later composers he influenced heavily, like Bjork and Richard D. James (Aphex Twin)


Really? Stockhausen influenced Bjork and Aphex Twin guy? I didn't know that.


----------



## Guest (Nov 19, 2012)

PetrB said:


> You are a master waffler: consider a career in political PR spin management. Your talents seem utterly wasted on the arts


Are you sure that "waffle" is the word you want? Waffling doesn't seem to fit the situation at all. A recommendation that questions the premise of the request may be many things, but waffling is not one of them.

If anything, it would refer to my relenting from my spiritually pure loftiness and going ahead and giving him lists of names--and labels--and even a youtube channel.

I stand by my first recommendation, though. I think it's the best. But if the best doesn't fit the circumstances, then there's second best. And that's not really waffling, either, come to think of it. More like having options.

You might want to watch the old ad hominems, too. Those are forbidden on this board. Somebody reports that and you'll get a little warning from the mods. Collect all seven* and you get banned for life!

*No, I don't know how many warnings we get. "Seven" just sounded good.


----------



## Guest (Nov 19, 2012)

BurningDesire said:


> If we mean avant-garde as the "vanguard" of the arts, I'd take that to mean music that is pointing towards a next big advancement in the art of composition, and personally I'd see that as music that ignores or tears down the artificial (and elitist) walls separating various musical idioms, so-called eclectic music, or polystylism, or genre-defying music.


Interesting. No, I mean that.

I can't help thinking that anything more than...let's say 5... years old can't, by definition, be avant-garde. But perhaps turnover is much slower in the classical world than elsewhere (pop revisits itself, snake eating tail, every 7 years, though it used to be longer).


----------



## neoshredder (Nov 7, 2011)

Schnittke ftw.


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

a·vant-garde (ävänt-gärd, vänt-)
n.
A group active in the invention and application of new techniques in a given field, especially in the arts.
adj.
Of, relating to, or being part of an innovative group, especially one in the arts: avant-garde painters; an avant-garde theater piece.
[French, from Old French, vanguard; see vanguard.]
avant-gardism n.
avant-gardist n.


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

I give up until my connection is better.... another dupe


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

MacLeod said:


> Interesting. No, I mean that.
> 
> I can't help thinking that anything more than...let's say 5... years old can't, by definition, be avant-garde. But perhaps turnover is much slower in the classical world than elsewhere (pop revisits itself, snake eating tail, every 7 years, though it used to be longer).


Other than BurningDesire's obviously personal 'wish list' agenda of what might be happening in the Avant-Garde (it could but not necessarily needs include those particular aspects BD named) you are pretty much on the mark as to what contemporary museums, music venues, etc. call 'current.'

An artist friend invited to show a folio for consideration by the local Museum of Contemporary Art (an 'important' one in my country) was told flat out to not bring any work more than five years old, no matter how 'current' it may appear or how good it was.

Betting 'the five year criteria' is part of fine arts cultural marketing, and Five is as old as 'new' gets before it loses its status -- and I'm sure that policy is not written down, anywhere


----------



## norman bates (Aug 18, 2010)

BurningDesire said:


> if you enjoy Stockhausen, you'll want to check out some of the later composers he influenced heavily, like Bjork and Richard D. James (Aphex Twin)


"composers"?


----------



## Rapide (Oct 11, 2011)

*Pierre Boulez*, one of the pioneering non-twelve-tone serialist of our contemporary times. Structure as a means in composition and as a means of expression.


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

Rapide said:


> *Pierre Boulez*, one of the pioneering non-twelve-tone serialist of our contemporary times. Structure as a means in composition and as a means of expression.


I was under the impression that being a serialist sort of implied the application of the twelve tone method.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

Brett Dean ftw. His violin concerto won a Grawemeyer Award. *Ligeti's* _Études_ won a Grawemeyer Award. He is good and that says it all.


----------



## korenbloem (Nov 5, 2012)

Mabey you should check out these modern composers, they come from the classicaltradition but evoked a new style of music composition

Meredith Monk - Dolmen Music (1981) and Turtle Dreams (1983) & Diamanda Gálás - S/T (1984) or her The Litanies of Satan (1982), Jon Hassell - Fourth World, Vol. 2: Dream Theory in Malaya (1981), Golijov (according to some he is the saviour of classical music), 

When i look at your jazz - you should check Jazz Composers Orchestra - Jazz Composers Orchestra (JCOA, 1968)


----------



## HarpsichordConcerto (Jan 1, 2010)




----------



## BurningDesire (Jul 15, 2012)

MacLeod said:


> Interesting. No, I mean that.
> 
> I can't help thinking that anything more than...let's say 5... years old can't, by definition, be avant-garde. But perhaps turnover is much slower in the classical world than elsewhere (pop revisits itself, snake eating tail, every 7 years, though it used to be longer).


Well. the unnecessary walls between different sorts of music are still there, so you could go back to composers like Tchaikovsky as being avant-garde by that definition :3

Avant-garde really is just another vague term. Most people use it to mean "weird" or "unusual", though the various different forms of atonal music being as old as they are... well they really aren't "unusual" any more. Also, I want to make clear that by _my_ definition, I'm not meaning that somebody who isn't really avant-garde is less of a composer than somebody that I would consider avant-garde, and by advancement of the artform of music, I simply mean expanding its possibilities, and the freedoms of composers  I don't see anything wrong with somebody using tools that are hundreds of years old, as long as that is what they really want for their art, and it doesn't make them inherently inferior to anybody who's pushing the boundaries further, just as composing in an idiom other than western classical music (such as rock or jazz or some non-western classical or folk music) doesn't make a composer inferior to western classical composers. :3


----------



## BurningDesire (Jul 15, 2012)

PetrB said:


> Other than BurningDesire's obviously personal 'wish list' agenda of what might be happening in the Avant-Garde (it could but not necessarily needs include those particular aspects BD named) you are pretty much on the mark as to what contemporary museums, music venues, etc. call 'current.'
> 
> An artist friend invited to show a folio for consideration by the local Museum of Contemporary Art (an 'important' on in my country) was told flat out to not bring any work more than five years old, no matter how 'current' it may appear or how good it was.
> 
> Betting 'the five year criteria' is part of fine arts cultural marketing, and Five is as old as 'new' gets before it loses its status -- and I'm sure that policy is not written down, anywhere


Hey  Its just something that I think would be a big advancement in the art of music-making, the removal of dumb prejudices. I'm not suggesting its the only frontier in music, just a big one that I think is important.


----------



## BurningDesire (Jul 15, 2012)

norman bates said:


> "composers"?


Yes. As in somebody who composes music


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

some guy said:


> Are you sure that "waffle" is the word you want? Waffling doesn't seem to fit the situation at all. A recommendation that questions the premise of the request may be many things, but waffling is not one of them.
> 
> If anything, it would refer to my relenting from my spiritually pure loftiness and going ahead and giving him lists of names--and labels--and even a youtube channel.
> 
> ...


It just seems very ungenerous, or perhaps coy, to have to be asked several times over for that which was plainly requested in the OP: you know, that list of names or pieces on the tip of about any senior undergraduate music major's tongue is neither rare or exotic, and unless one is extremely self-absorbed in basking in the self-containment of their own repleteness, should not have to be cajoled out of someone by a sequence of three pleas to be more specific. 
If you really believe that one should do all one's own hunting vs. asking for specifics, rather like the French do about piano fingerings (i.e. the student should always seek out their own), an entry saying that directly would have been a brief enough, though again not at all in the spirit -- or what is expected -- of a participant answering a Q in an open forum.
Context is everything.


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

violadude said:


> I was under the impression that being a serialist sort of implied the application of the twelve tone method.


Serial is just that, using a series as compositional M.O. The series does not have to be all 12 pitches, or atonal -- just serial 
Stravinsky ~
In memoriam Dylan Thomas





Cantata - especially in the segments Ricecar I & II....





Septet













Irving Fine ~ string quartet serial and tonal.


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

BurningDesire said:


> Well. the unnecessary walls between different sorts of music are still there, so you could go back to composers like Tchaikovsky as being avant-garde by that definition :3
> 
> Avant-garde really is just another vague term. .....


Standard known / accepted dictionary definition, #33post in this thread -- deposited there out of frustration caused by the remarkable kerfuffle about the longstanding and standard meaning of the term -- by which definition neither Tchaikovsky or Takemitsu were ever for one moment 'avant-garde.'


----------



## aleazk (Sep 30, 2011)

PetrB said:


> Georg Friedrich Haas ~ In Vain, for chamber ensemble of 24 players, completed in 2000. (imo, really beautiful)


Superb piece, thanks.


----------



## Guest (Nov 19, 2012)

PetrB said:


> It just seems very ungenerous, or perhaps coy, to have to be asked several times


Only once. Stretching it maybe twice. As for ungenerous or coy, I already explicitly stated that I questioned the utility of the request. Whether that request was plain or not is really neither here nor there.

In the same post that I questioned the utility of the request, I listed eight names of composers that a person who likes the people in the OP might also like. And then added four more. Ungenerous? What, I should have offered more than a dozen names? More than recommendations of labels and even a youtube channel. We must simply have very different ideas about generosity, you and I.



PetrB said:


> that which was plainly requested in the OP: you know, *that list of names or pieces on the tip of about any senior undergraduate music major's tongue* is neither rare or exotic


Wow. You question the utility of the OP's request even more forcibly and eloquently than I did!!!



PetrB said:


> If you really believe that one should do all one's own hunting vs. asking for specifics


I believe that hunting is a great pleasure, not a chore. The OP reminded me that for him it is a chore. I responded with a(n un)generous list of a dozen composers and a handful of labels and a youtube channel. I like to encourage people to explore on their own, yes, and not to rely on other's opinions and conclusions. Indeed that is so.

You have a problem with that. OK. We disagree.

Next?


----------



## Rapide (Oct 11, 2011)

some guy said:


> You have a problem with that. OK. We disagree.
> 
> Next?


You appear to have a lot of problem with a lot of people around here.


----------



## Guest (Nov 19, 2012)

Au contraire.

I have objected to some things that some people have said.

A lot of people around here have a lot of problems with anyone having problems with what they've said.


----------



## BurningDesire (Jul 15, 2012)

PetrB said:


> a·vant-garde (ävänt-gärd, vänt-)
> n.
> A group active in the invention and application of new techniques in a given field, especially in the arts.
> adj.
> ...


And how do you qualify "innovative"?


----------



## Rapide (Oct 11, 2011)

some guy said:


> Au contraire.
> 
> I have objected to some things that some people have said.
> 
> A lot of people around here have a lot of problems with anyone having problems with what they've said.


Nice seeing your thread got locked down "A Simple Forumula" apparently became too complicated at the end.


----------



## gratefulshrink (Nov 10, 2012)

some guy said:


> I believe that hunting is a great pleasure, not a chore. The OP reminded me that for him it is a chore. I responded with a(n un)generous list of a dozen composers and a handful of labels and a youtube channel. I like to encourage people to explore on their own, yes, and not to rely on other's opinions and conclusions. Indeed that is so.


I never meant that exploring/researching music is a "chore" for me.


----------



## HarpsichordConcerto (Jan 1, 2010)

BurningDesire said:


> And how do you qualify "innovative"?


Something like this must be innovative, right? Composer *Keith Rowe* performs his music. I have never heard of this composer until of course, mentioned by member _some guy_.


----------



## Guest (Nov 20, 2012)

Rapide said:


> Nice seeing your thread got locked down.


Well, like I've always said, Schadenfreude is still freude.

Glad to oblige. (?)

But back to the thread.

Keith is a good choice, I think. Anyone who's ever had anything to do with Erstwhile Records is pretty good. And the engineering is top-notch. I've never heard such natural sounding recordings. My speakers simply disappear.

Sachiko M, Toshimaru Nakamura, Otomo Yoshihide, eRikm, Jérôme Noetinger. It's a good crew.

In fact, Jérôme Noetinger and eRikm's _What a Wonderful World_ is one of my favorite albums.


----------



## HarpsichordConcerto (Jan 1, 2010)

some guy said:


> Sachiko M, Toshimaru Nakamura, Otomo Yoshihide, eRikm, Jérôme Noetinger. It's a good crew.
> 
> In fact, Jérôme Noetinger and eRikm's _What a Wonderful World_ is one of my favorite albums.


Never heard of any of them. But here's one live recording in case if you missed it.


----------



## Guest (Nov 20, 2012)

HarpsichordConcerto said:


> Never heard of any of them.


Why should you have? You've probably never heard of quite a few important chemists, either.



HarpsichordConcerto said:


> But here's one live recording in case if you missed it.


I do like your touching faith that simply posting youtube videos will drive people screaming from avant garde music.

Giving new music some more exposure is bound to have positive results, too. So thanks!!:tiphat:


----------



## Renaissance (Jul 10, 2012)

some guy said:


> Why should you have? You've probably never heard of quite a few important chemists, either.
> 
> I do like your touching faith that simply posting youtube videos will drive people screaming from avant garde music.
> 
> Giving new music some more exposure is bound to have positive results, too. So thanks!!:tiphat:


And where exactly is this music ?


----------



## Guest (Nov 20, 2012)

Just about any thread about new music will include a youtube video or five from Mr. HC. Just look up at his post above mine. And at his previous post to that. 

Three videos of new music.


----------



## Renaissance (Jul 10, 2012)

It's just some guy (not you, a random guy :lol playing with/calibrating his synthesizer.  The cooler from my PC is making more musical stuff than those things. I guess that Neanderthals could have invented this "new music" when they played with rocks and sticks. I don't see what exactly is new in that "music".


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Renaissance said:


> It's just some guy (not you, a random guy :lol playing with/calibrating his synthesizer.


I remember Ravi Shankar complaining bitterly about the ecstatic applause he received near the beginning of a concert in the '60s, when he had finished tuning his sitar.


----------



## BurningDesire (Jul 15, 2012)

KenOC said:


> I remember Ravi Shankar complaining bitterly about the ecstatic applause he received near the beginning of a concert in the '60s, when he had finished tuning his sitar.


Sometimes tuning sounds cool :3 I always liked the sound of an orchestra tuning. Plus there are musical cultures where they actually turned tuning into part of the performance: for instance, in Japanese Gagaku music, performances begin with a piece that basically acts as a dramatic prelude, but it also lets the musicians tune up their instruments, so it serves both purposes 

Also, I think most people would assume that you'd take the time to try and tune before performing, so they thought he just started playing from the get go.


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

BurningDesire said:


> Also, I think most people would assume that you'd take the time to try and tune before performing, so they thought he just started playing from the get go.


The sitar needs to be tuned often, even during performances (as I saw in a recent concert here). The sitar player and the tabla player would glance at each other, and then at the appropriate point the tabla would go into an extended solo while the sitarist did his tuning, visible to the audience but unheard.


----------



## DeepR (Apr 13, 2012)




----------



## Jimm (Jun 29, 2012)

Renaissance said:


> The cooler from my PC is making more musical stuff than those things. I guess that Neanderthals could have invented this "new music" when they played with rocks and sticks.


I couldn't agree more, well said.


----------



## arpeggio (Oct 4, 2012)

*Kaija Saariaho*

gratefulshrink

There is a composer that I have just discovered that you may find interesting. Her name is Kaifa Saariaho. She is a Finnish composer who lives and works in France. Attached is an excerpt from her opera _l'amour de loin_.






I have also been listening to some of her orchestral works. See:

http://www.ondine.net/index.php?lid=en&cid=2.2&oid=4791


----------



## LordBlackudder (Nov 13, 2010)




----------

